# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #221 (03/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (31. Januar 2019)

Willkommen im zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2019. Die neue Ausgabe liegt immer ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 06. Februar 2019, am Kiosk. Die Digitalversion gibt's den Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 01. Februar. Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Eure konstruktive Kritik wird von der Redaktion gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (eine Stunde Schlaf muss sein), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jede einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## bolobolo1970 (1. Februar 2019)

Kurze Frage:

Wurde in der Vorschau der 2/19 auf die 3/19 nicht die 2070erTestreihe angekündigt?
Beste Grüße


----------



## Ugh-Tech (1. Februar 2019)

bolobolo1970 schrieb:


> Wurde in der Vorschau der 2/19 auf die 3/19 nicht die 2070erTestreihe angekündigt?



Würde mich auch interessieren, was daraus geworden ist - ich warte seit einem Monat darauf, weil ich mir daraus einen Rat erhoffte, ob und wenn ja welche RTX 2070 ich mir zulegen soll und jetzt kommt der nicht? Wat'n Reinfall!


----------



## aos (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ja war definitiv ein Test für die 2070 angekündigt. Hab auch auf den Artikel gewartet weil ich mir ne Karte mit dem Chip zulegen will. Hätte vor allem die Werte bzgl. der Lautstärke der einzelnen Modelle gut brauchen können. Ist für mich ein wesentliches
Kaufkriterium... 
Schade, hoffe aber der Test kommt bald nach.


----------



## mini_ (2. Februar 2019)

Servus,

nach der ersten Durchsicht der neuen Ausgabe muss auch ich enttäuscht feststellen, dass die zuvor angekündigten Tests der RTX 2070 erneut dieses Mal wieder nicht Einzug in die neue Ausgabe gehalten haben. Außer einem Test von 6 Herstellerdesigns in Ausgabe 12/2018 war danach nichts mehr zu Lesen. Mittlerweile wird für die Vorschau 4/2019 nur noch im Kleingedruckten auf einen möglichen Test von 2070ern hingewiesen. Für eine in meinen Augen einzig sinnvolle RTX-Grafikkarte vom P/L Verhältnis her betrachtet, ist bisher in der PCGH darüber sehr stiefmütterlich berichtet worden.
Da ich vor dem Kauf einer neuen Karte stand, habe ich daher eine Kaufentscheidung nun auf andere Tests stützen müssen. 

Übrigens: im Einkaufsführer ist bisher *keine einzige* 2070 gelistet, nur 2060, 2080 und 2080Ti(!).
Ansonsten aber wieder ein recht interessantes Heft.

Gruß,
Mini_


----------



## metalstore (2. Februar 2019)

Habt ihr das Heft als Print oder PDF gelesen?
Bei mir ist nämlich weder das eine noch das andere eingetroffen/abrufbar bisher :/


----------



## Ugh-Tech (2. Februar 2019)

mini_ schrieb:


> Für eine in meinen Augen einzig sinnvolle RTX-Grafikkarte vom P/L Verhältnis her betrachtet, ist bisher in der PCGH darüber sehr stiefmütterlich berichtet worden.



Das ist genau mein Punkt! In meinen Augen ist die 2080 TI vom Preis her eine Frechheit, und auch die 2080 liegt über dem, was ich bereit bin, für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben. Die 2060 ist für mich als Besitzer einer 1070 kein wirklicher Grund zum Aufrüsten, zumal es in Sachen VRAM ein Rückschritt wäre (was sich wahrscheinlich gerade beim Zocken in 4k bemerkbar machen würde - dummerweise fehlt für genau diese Auflösung die Aufrüstmatrix im Test).
Ob sich eine 2070 für mich lohnt, werde ich dann wohl erst (vielleicht) nächsten Monat sehen, WENN denn welche getestet werden - nicht nur, dass ein 2070-Roundup für die nächste Ausgabe nur noch "im Kleingedruckten" in Aussicht gestellt wird; ich habe auch innerhalb der Ausgabe nichts dazu gelesen, kein "wurde verschoben wegen" oder "wird nachgeliefert" - weder im Editorial noch in der (diesmal nicht vorhandenen) Eingangskolumne zum Grafikkartenbereich - NICHTS! NIRGENDS!

Ich gebe zu, ich habe von Journalismus in etwa so viel Ahnung wie meine Mutter von Prozessoren, vielleicht kann mir daher mal jemand erklären, warum diese (offensichtlich für nicht wenige Leser interessante) Testreihe von bereits seit ein paar Monaten auf den Markt befindlichen Karten offenbar einer Testreihe eines frisch eingeführten Produkts weichen musste. In den nächsten Wochen werden weitere 2060-Modelle auf den Markt kommen - was dann? Ein zweites Roundup in Ausgabe 04/2019 an Stelle des 2070er-Roundups?

Ansonsten find ich das Heft recht interessant, besonders den Artikel über die TDP (nur den LED-Artikel hätte es für mich als LED-Vermeider nicht gebraucht), aber das mit den 2070er-Tests ärgert mich!


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (2. Februar 2019)

metalstore schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Heft als Print oder PDF gelesen?
> Bei mir ist nämlich weder das eine noch das andere eingetroffen/abrufbar bisher :/



Bei mir verhält es sich genauso.

Und da es mir schon letzten Monat so erging (und davor auch schon einige Male), neigt sich meine Geduld auch langsam dem Ende zu.

Auf meine letzte Beanstandung bei Computec habe ich auch nie eine Rückmeldung erhalten, warum die Ausgabe zum avisierten Termin nicht abrufbar ist.

Ich darf mich dann jedesmal gedulden, bis es nach x Versuchen dann möglich ist, die Ausgabe zu downloaden.


----------



## metalstore (2. Februar 2019)

BorisYellnikoff schrieb:


> Bei mir verhält es sich genauso.
> 
> Und da es mir schon letzten Monat so erging (und davor auch schon einige Male), neigt sich meine Geduld auch langsam dem Ende zu.
> 
> ...




was ich auch extremst irritierend finde: wenn ich mich im Computec Shop einlogge wird unten das Cover der neuen Ausgabe angezeigt, klickeich drauf kommen aber nur die Ausgaben bis 2/19


----------



## Steffen1965 (4. Februar 2019)

"Die Digitalversion gibt's den Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 01. Februar"  Heute ist der 04. Februar und der download ist immer noch nicht möglich. TOP Service !!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Februar 2019)

Erst einmal großes Sorry an alle.

Der Kollege, der sich um das PDF kümmert, war leider krank. Ich fürchte, dass es hierdurch zum Problem bekommen ist. Ich leite das weiter und hoffe auf schnelle Besserung.
Die Version über die Apps und im Browser müssten normal zur Verfügung stehen, bitte melden, falls nicht.

Dass es die MÜ zur RTX 2070 wieder nicht ins Heft geschafft hat (trotz unverbindlicher Ankündigung)... auch da muss ich mich entschuldigen. Raff ist aktuell im Urlaub, ich kann leider nichts dazu sagen, wann der Test kommt.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Februar 2019)

Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Das ist genau mein Punkt! In meinen Augen ist die 2080 TI vom Preis her eine Frechheit, und auch die 2080 liegt über dem, was ich bereit bin, für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben. Die 2060 ist für mich als Besitzer einer 1070 kein wirklicher Grund zum Aufrüsten, zumal es in Sachen VRAM ein Rückschritt wäre (was sich wahrscheinlich gerade beim Zocken in 4k bemerkbar machen würde - dummerweise fehlt für genau diese Auflösung die Aufrüstmatrix im Test).
> Ob sich eine 2070 für mich lohnt, werde ich dann wohl erst (vielleicht) nächsten Monat sehen, WENN denn welche getestet werden - nicht nur, dass ein 2070-Roundup für die nächste Ausgabe nur noch "im Kleingedruckten" in Aussicht gestellt wird; ich habe auch innerhalb der Ausgabe nichts dazu gelesen, kein "wurde verschoben wegen" oder "wird nachgeliefert" - weder im Editorial noch in der (diesmal nicht vorhandenen) Eingangskolumne zum Grafikkartenbereich - NICHTS! NIRGENDS!
> 
> Ich gebe zu, ich habe von Journalismus in etwa so viel Ahnung wie meine Mutter von Prozessoren, vielleicht kann mir daher mal jemand erklären, warum diese (offensichtlich für nicht wenige Leser interessante) Testreihe von bereits seit ein paar Monaten auf den Markt befindlichen Karten offenbar einer Testreihe eines frisch eingeführten Produkts weichen musste. In den nächsten Wochen werden weitere 2060-Modelle auf den Markt kommen - was dann? Ein zweites Roundup in Ausgabe 04/2019 an Stelle des 2070er-Roundups?
> ...


Die Leistungsdaten der genannten Karten sind doch nun schon seit Monaten bekannt. Du bekommst leider aktuell für gleiche Geld etwa die gleiche Leistung wie vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## metalstore (4. Februar 2019)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Erst einmal großes Sorry an alle.
> 
> Der Kollege, der sich um das PDF kümmert, war leider krank. Ich fürchte, dass es hierdurch zum Problem bekommen ist. Ich leite das weiter und hoffe auf schnelle Besserung.
> Die Version über die Apps und im Browser müssten normal zur Verfügung stehen, bitte melden, falls nicht.
> ...



die Printversion ist dann doch noch angekommen, war da wohl etwas zu voreilig, tut mir leid
Ist mit „Version im Browser“ die PDF im Computec Shop gemeint oder nochmal was anderes?
Aus dem Kontext würde ich schließen, dass es nochmal was anderes ist, aber wie kann man darauf zugreifen?

Gruß
Metalstore


----------



## Ugh-Tech (4. Februar 2019)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Leistungsdaten der genannten Karten sind doch nun schon seit Monaten bekannt. Du bekommst leider aktuell für gleiche Geld etwa die gleiche Leistung wie vor ein paar Jahren.



Das die Leistungsdaten bekannt sind, ist klar, aber trotzdem gibt es bei den Karten ja doch noch Unterschiede. Ich mag es, einen Blick in die Tabelle zu werfen und mir dann die Karte rauszusuchen, die bei zwei Slots Bauhöhe und stehenden Lüftern im Desktopbetrieb (und natürlich leisen Lüftern bei Volllast) den höchsten Boost hat und keine 30 cm lang ist, statt mich durch die Herstellerseiten zu klicken und mich hier und da zu fragen, warum eine 48 mm hohe Karte dort als "Dual-Slot" präsentiert wird.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2019)

metalstore schrieb:


> die Printversion ist dann doch noch angekommen, war da wohl etwas zu voreilig, tut mir leid
> Ist mit „Version im Browser“ die PDF im Computec Shop gemeint oder nochmal was anderes?
> Aus dem Kontext würde ich schließen, dass es nochmal was anderes ist, aber wie kann man darauf zugreifen?
> 
> ...



Da geht es um de Möglichkeit, plattformübergreifend PCGH in den Apps für iOS und Android sowie im Browser in einer Art Sandbox zu lesen. Das ist Bestandteil des Digitalabos.


----------

